# 3D wall inserts for a 55 gallon tank/ River rock



## WeirdPalmer (Feb 14, 2018)

Does anyone have any sites that are cheep but good product or have any simple ideas on making my own insert? I do not get much money to play around with because the fish tank is at my work. Also wondering if anyone knew a place or website I could buy foam or plastic medium sized river rocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not use natural rock? Can't get much cheaper or more natural looking than that.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Universal rocks have all types of fake rocks. I'm not sure if they would be in your price range.


----------



## WeirdPalmer (Feb 14, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Why not use natural rock? Can't get much cheaper or more natural looking than that.


Because for what I wanna use it for real rock would get heavy really quick and I am not sure the tank stand could hold all the weight


----------



## WeirdPalmer (Feb 14, 2018)

james1983 said:


> Universal rocks have all types of fake rocks. I'm not sure if they would be in your price range.


Thank you ill defiantly take a look at there rocks and price ranges.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Keep in mind that water weighs almost the same as rocks and tanks/stands are built to hold the tank, completely full of rocks and you standing on top.

I have found the artificial rocks to be both expensive and without merit...free rocks are much better.

I do love the artificial backgrounds, but they are not inexpensive.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

Underwater Galleries makes a great fake stone product. What I like about them is they are hollow caves. Very light weight and easily create places for cichlids to hide and spawn. They also do not displace near the water that real rocks of the same size. 
Chewys has a 15 pack of them on sale right now.

Most of the rocks in the picture are underwater galleries.


----------



## WeirdPalmer (Feb 14, 2018)

The Morning said:


> Underwater Galleries makes a great fake stone product. What I like about them is they are hollow caves. Very light weight and easily create places for cichlids to hide and spawn. They also do not displace near the water that real rocks of the same size.
> Chewys has a 15 pack of them on sale right now.
> 
> Most of the rocks in the picture are underwater galleries.


Thank you ill diffidently see if I am able to afford these


----------

